# Profile photo for Lyft: Hats?



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Can you wear a hat for a profile photo? their site says you can't cover the face with sunglasses or hats but a hat is not really covering your face.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

well if it says no hats then no hats. Just take it off for the pic so theres no hold up


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> Can you wear a hat for a profile photo? their site says you can't cover the face with sunglasses or hats but a hat is not really covering your face.


No.
Lyft even touches up pictures.

I took a horrible picture for Uber so no one would recognize me.
Uber slapped it right up !
Now i am stuck with it.

I sometimes dye my gray beard dark to match my non gray thinning hair.

This confuses the 1 out of 15 passengers who even look.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I sometimes dye my gray beard dark...


Stop it


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> Stop it


Lol.
No

Ive had women come up in bars" how did you get that outline"
Its called Roots ! Gray growing out.
Thought all women KNEW THIS.

Even do the embelished salt & pepper trick sometimes.

Threatened to shave head and dye beard red once. She got too excited over the idea . . .nope.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah, I'm wearing a hat in my Lyft picture.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Yeah, I'm wearing a hat in my Lyft picture.


How?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Muahaha I got it to work!


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

Lyft said nothing about the hat when I uploaded mine. They did mention the apple however.


----------

